# How to distinguish 2002 ALMS?



## orionredwing (Mar 16, 2008)

I have read and searched as much as I could and know about the 2 distinctive exterior colors (Misano Red Alvus Silver) matched to unique interior colors and 18" RS4 rims.
However, when I ran the Car Fax of the 'ALMS' I'm looking at, it only says 2002 AUDI TT QUATTRO AWD.
Besides the 3 common identifiers above, does anybody have pics of any special stickers, etc in the interior specific to ALMS?
Thanks!
P.S. On a separate note, I was shopping for a 2001 Quattro and the car fax doesn't distinguish between the 180HP 5sp, and 225HP 6sp versions! Very easy to mistake when shopping Quattros.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

Unless the owner removed them there are commemorative stickers on the bottom right side of the windshield and on the small rear-left triangle window. If the car has tints, etc they may be removed. 
The interior is a pretty good tell, there are a bunch of things that are uniquely colored as well as stuff that is color matched on the ALMS that usually isnt on other models


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

I believe that carfax takes it's info from the insurance companies & whatever that car was insured under. That company might have just made a mistake.
To this very day Audi dealerships claim that my car doesn't exist per it's VIN number and my insurance is positive it does by VIN & that it's a quattro.
Computer systems = crap
(I'm a network admin)


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

The ALMS version is pretty much an Appearance Package, the two distinctive exterior/interior color combos and the 18" RS4 wheels. Sorry not more to add to the post. Didn't know about the stickers though. I'll have to look closer to see if mine still has those...


----------



## orionredwing (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (paullee)*

Thanks for the help. I have booked plane tickets and will be flying out to purchase a Misano Red ALMS this coming Sat, so wanted to make sure it's authentic, as Kelly Blue Book lists ALMS used car values separately (at a higher price).
Since you guys are enthusiasts, you know there are performance modders, suspension modders, and cosmetic modders. I have tons of friends in the latter category who spend $$ for look-alikes (silly imo), so just trying to be careful in my purchase.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_Unless the owner removed them there are commemorative stickers on the bottom right side of the windshield and on the small rear-left triangle window. If the car has tints, etc they may be removed. 
The interior is a pretty good tell, there are a bunch of things that are uniquely colored as well as stuff that is color matched on the ALMS that usually isnt on other models


Looked but didn't find any commemorative stickers on mine. May be I got bamboozled...nah...Here's mine.








Good luck finding yours.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

nice color!!! the best color! did you polish your wheels? what are you lowered on? I will try to snap some photos of the stickers on my car today


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

OEM wheels are chromed. I'm sitting on Ksport Coilovers, the rear is at the right height, but the front needs to be dropped just a little more, just haven't taken the time.
I'd be curious to see what those stickers look like.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

my oem wheels arent chromed, nor have any of the 4 or 5 ALMS TT's i've seen in person had chrome wheels. Pics soon I promise!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sure there's a way you could look up the vin. IIRC the first three letters of the vin identify it a alms or not. Also don't recall what mine are off hand.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

some ALMS cars have a decal in the quarter windows behind the driver that say commemorative edition. 1 or 500 or something like that. I saw two cars about a year ago when i was looking for an ALMS that had them. otherwise it is just appearance package with the special ext/int colors. unless someone swapped out interior, thereis no way of mistaking it. It either has a red interior which in 2002 was the only car to have the red. or the silver/white leather which also is the same as above


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

mine has the sticker but doesnt have numbers like 1 of 500...


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*

I stopped at a random gas station yesterday during a road trip and was shocked to see this in the parking lot.
The one on the right is mine.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

that happens so much here in Chicago I begin to question how rare our cars really are haha


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

My sticker doesn't say that. Only the Neiman Marcus Edition had that 1 of 99. There's no ALMS TT's in NY, just sliver ones is what I see.


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_that happens so much here in Chicago I begin to question how rare our cars really are haha

The Avus Silver are *rarer* and has a nicer red leather interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

i looked at 2 avus silver alms cars before i purchased mine, and see a red alms on rt110 every so often. all on LI/queens. oh and there a red alms up for sale a few blocks away from my house


----------



## orionredwing (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (1badg35)*

Thanks everyone!!! We picked up our Red ALMS last weekend. I am performing a full detail on it this weekend (taking a soda break atm), so I'll wait to showcase some pics later this week. This car is all swirled up, but I'm a detailing enthusiast, so know how to take care of it. 
I just received a jar of the new Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax, which has been getting rave reviews and is waaay cheaper than the thousand dollar waxes it's being compared to







The ALMS will be getting first licks at the Supernatural


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck. cant wait to see what the supernatural looks like on red paint. that is the next product on my list, and will be used on my red 300zxTT if it is that good


----------

